# Peter Hawkins Another Former Marconi Marine Radio Officer Has Gone Silent Key



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I regret that Peter Hawkins died suddenly on the evening of Sunday 20 October 2019 whilst walking in Chelmsford. He celebrated his 79th birthday in September. 

I first met Peter as an R/O in 1961 when we were both attending a 2-week Radiolocator/Quo Vadis radar course at Marconi's Cardiff office. We stayed in the local Merchant Navy Hotel and made full use of its facilities. After the course ended we both returned to sea and I had no further contact with him until we met in 1964 again on a 2-week radar course, this time Hermes/Argus, at the Hull office. Again we enjoyed the facilities of the Merchant Navy Hotel.

We returned to sea but subsequently both joined the Marconi shore staff, I in Newcastle on Tyne and Peter in Hull. I moved to Chelmsford in 1967 to join the specialist communications section and Peter moved down in late 1970 to join the installations department. He was involved in the planning and execution of many ship radio stations in ports and shipyards all over the world over the next couple of decades. A very approachable and friendly Midlander, fond of a joke, Peter was well accepted and respected for his knowledge and hard-working approach to the job and both customers and co-workers held him in high esteem.

However following the industry's adoption of GMDSS and the resultant down-turn of Marconi's traditional equipment business he became a victim of the down-sizing that took place in 1992 and was offered redundancy from the installations department. At the time I was technical manager and offered him a place in the technical department but he did not wish to continue working for the company and refused. He applied for a job in the installations team of IMR in Morden and was accepted, working there until his retirement.
Peter was a devoted family man and spent much time in recent years caring for his disabled wife at home. He was badly affected by her death and found her eventual sad loss very hard to bear. After retirement he was a regular visitor to the monthly Marconi Marine Playgroup lunches although latterly the needs of his wife reduced the opportunity to attend.

Peter will be sadly missed by those who worked with him over the years although, as we are all finding, as we age the survivors are reducing in number.


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

Goodbye Peter.
Sad news.
He was a good friend and ex colleague.
R.I.P.

With condolences.
Denis


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

For anyone wishing to attend Peter's funeral, please note that it will be held at 1530 (3:30pm) on Thursday 28th November 2019, at Chelmsford Crematorium.


----------

